# Would shellac be a good finish for wood coasters?



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

If not what would be?


----------



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

Shellac isn't going to hold up to abuse that casters would take if they will be rolling around. If they are decorative and won't be rolling around then it would probably be adequate. Something like poly would be better if they are going to take some abuse.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Poly is what I'd use.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

No, especially if they are to be used in conjunction w/ alcoholic beverages as as alcohol will dissolve shellac. Polyurethane would be my choice.


----------



## Rockbuster (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like these two guy's should go back and read the title question, Looks like the word in question, is COASTERS, not CASTERS. I would use either Poly. or, Lacquer


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I would use shellac if non-alcoholic and lacquer if alcohol would be present.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

No. Use poly.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I would use spar urethane and then you don't have to worry if they get something spilled on them. Cups are naturally going to sweat and have moisture so they are going to get wet


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

edwood, your last two posts really try my patience…


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Shellac isn t going to hold up to abuse that casters would take if they will be rolling around. If they are decorative and won t be rolling around then it would probably be adequate. Something like poly would be better if they are going to take some abuse.
> 
> - todd4390





> Shellac isn t going to hold up to abuse that casters would take if they will be rolling around. If they are decorative and won t be rolling around then it would probably be adequate. Something like poly would be better if they are going to take some abuse.
> 
> - todd4390





> edwood, your last two posts really try my patience…
> 
> - DKV


Whatever,


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I use marine grade lacquer on mine.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DKV I was wondering when you were going to change your profile picture, your old one was really trying my patience…


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Shellac will be no good as many have said. Most of the recommendations are for poly but I'll throw out one more option. Epoxy. Super tough and chemical/water resistant. Like the stuff you pour on to do bar tops.


----------



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

My bad on the comment about the casters. Now I see that you said coasters


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> My bad on the comment about the casters. Now I see that you said coasters
> 
> - todd4390


No problems. I was wondering if I spelt it wrong lol , but no


----------

